# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  شروع از صفر  از ۲۶ بهمن برای کنکور

## Mr.Hossein

سلام
امروز ۲۵بهمن ۱۴۰۰هست میخوام برای قبولی دندانپزشکی شروع کنم.
احتمالا همه میگید غیر ممکنه و نمیشه و .... 
دلیل اینکه اینجا هم مینویسم این هستش که میخوام به کسایی که توی سال های آینده دیر شروع کنند ثابت کنم میشه.
باید ایمان داشت.
هر هفته میام و گزارشکار مینویسم.
*خدا هست*

----------


## 1998

> سلام
> امروز ۲۵بهمن ۱۴۰۰هست میخوام برای قبولی دندانپزشکی شروع کنم.
> احتمالا همه میگید غیر ممکنه و نمیشه و .... 
> دلیل اینکه اینجا هم مینویسم این هستش که میخوام به کسایی که توی سال های آینده دیر شروع کنند ثابت کنم میشه.
> باید ایمان داشت.
> هر هفته میام و گزارشکار مینویسم.
> *خدا هست*


ان شاءالله خبر قبولی تون رو بهمون بدید موفق باشین

----------


## ماساچوست

برو که بریم چارپایه ام

----------


## Reza Nos

در اینکه خدا هست هیچ شکی نیس اما
خدا برای همه هست و گفته تلاش کن
انشالله موفق شدین بیاین بگین تا من به هم کلاسیام و خودم بگم که نیاز نیس از حالا که یازدهمی هستیم درس بخونیم و مثل شما بزاریم از ۲۰ بهمن شروع کنیم
با آرزوی موفقیت

----------


## hediyeh80

الان این تخریب بود یا تشویق

----------


## Reza Nos

> الان این تخریب بود یا تشویق


قرار نیست اینجا کسی رو تخریب کنم و کسی هم نیاز نداره که من تشویقش کنم

----------


## Mr.Hossein

> در اینکه خدا هست هیچ شکی نیس اما
> خدا برای همه هست و گفته تلاش کن
> انشالله موفق شدین بیاین بگین تا من به هم کلاسیام و خودم بگم که نیاز نیس از حالا که یازدهمی هستیم درس بخونیم و مثل شما بزاریم از ۲۰ بهمن شروع کنیم
> با آرزوی موفقیت


حتما میگم.اتفاقا هدفم این بود که ثابت کنم میشه.
موفق باشی.

----------


## Arnold

داداش  باور کن میشه منم یه ماهه شروع کردم 
موفق باشی

----------


## یا حق 💚

سلام ،موفق باشی منم تازه شروع کردم،حتماااا میتونی

----------


## lix_Max

power power

----------


## Amirhossein..

منم هستم.برو که رفتیم :Yahoo (16):

----------


## Taranom28

منم تازه می خوام شروع کنم :Yahoo (99):

----------


## Parimah

یادت باشه وقتی تصمیمی میگیری که تو گریه و ناراحتی نباشه  در واقع وقتی حست فروکش کنه تمایلی دیگه بهش نداری

 نسبت بهش تعهد داشته باش و واسش قانون و بند در نظر بگیر که اگه پشت پا زدی  در برابرش مجازات بشی

----------

